# todays ride (valsequillo puebla)



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

todays a friend of mine and myself rode la pista los pericos in valsequillo puebla. we had a really nice ride... heres a graphic guide of how it went.
we rode up and down, then turned back and rode it again backwards!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Ill post more pics later... right now Im taking my GF to eat cuz neither one of us has had any thing to eat


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ok, the rest of the set
1.-some parts of the downhill were a bit steep.
2.- my girlfriend says i have a cute butt LOL!
3.- at this point we decided to go back and hit the climb on the right side of that hill... hope u guys can see the tracks.
any of u guys had a chance to ride today?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> 2.- my girlfriend says i have a cute butt LOL!


She's gotta love you so much to really believe that....  



triphop said:


> any of u guys had a chance to ride today?


I hope I could but didn't. Probably on tuesday, but my chances are slim.

Nice riding over there.... are those cars with part of them inside the water??? Looks like we need to make a Puebla ride ASAP!!


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> She's gotta love you so much to really believe that....
> 
> I hope I could but didn't. Probably on tuesday, but my chances are slim.
> 
> Nice riding over there.... are those cars with part of them inside the water??? Looks like we need to make a Puebla ride ASAP!!


I guess she does love me a bit LOL (oye, no estoy ostentoso pero lleno mano jajajaja)
those things inside the water are some sort of floating storage warehouses for peoples boats.

theres plenty of riding places over here... yesterday we talked to some guys that suggested we try la malinche... he breifly explained how to get there and how to find the trail... ill have to try that one some day


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> (oye, no estoy ostentoso pero lleno mano jajajaja)


That's much more than I can say from myself  



triphop said:


> theres plenty of riding places over here... yesterday we talked to some guys that suggested we try la malinche... he breifly explained how to get there and how to find the trail... ill have to try that one some day


Again. I don't get tired of say it... We gotta ride Puebla SOON!!


----------

